# Supergirl



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2015)

it looks corny as hell but also pretty entertaining, i'll probably watch the first couple of episodes.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2015)

cant wait. will watch.


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2015)

I seen people trying to compare it to the cheesiness of Flash. I don't think it is as cheesy as this trailer shows.
Also seen people comparing Supergirl looks to Felicity. I really hope there are crossovers.

I know that their thing, but really no mask? I wonder if Powergirl will show up.


----------



## Damian666 (May 14, 2015)

atleast she is hot


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2015)

tell me supergirl do you bleed?


----------



## Damian666 (May 14, 2015)

proberly once a month


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 14, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> I seen people trying to compare it to the cheesiness of Flash. I don't think it is as cheesy as this trailer shows.
> Also seen people comparing Supergirl looks to Felicity. I really hope there are crossovers.
> 
> I know that their thing, but really no mask? I wonder if Powergirl will show up.


The Flash is a great show but for cheesiness then that's Arrow. God damn Olicity, Lauryssa and what the hell they come up with are ruining it plus the writer of season 4 is on board with this bullshit. :-/

Wish it was Netflix who'd handle Arrow.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The Flash is a great show but for cheesiness then that's Arrow. God damn Olicity, Lauryssa and what the hell they come up with are ruining it plus the writer of season 4 is on board with this bullshit. :-/
> 
> Wish it was Netflix who'd handle Arrow.


 
its not like netflix just magically makes everything better. they did one superhero show so far. lets wait what happens when they've done some more


----------



## purupuru (May 15, 2015)

I love nerdy girls but this looks about as interesting as counting the hairs on my balls


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (May 15, 2015)

Whut the hell is this Garbage   


Looks like something corny ass show from the 90's but without the actual 90's.....good God who approves of visual diarrhea like this


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 15, 2015)

Can't wait for Batgirl v Supergirl: Dawn of Boners porn spin-off.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 15, 2015)

When I saw the thumbnail for the video trailer I immediately thought that was alexa vega in that getup, that's how I knew it was shit.


----------



## XDel (May 15, 2015)

These Superhero TV shows are for fans of Thirtysomething, and not really aimed towards hard core, old school comic readers. I'm going to pass... on all of them.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 16, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Whut the hell is this Garbage
> 
> 
> Looks like something corny ass show from the 90's but without the actual 90's.....good God who approves of visual diarrhea like this


At least she looks better than that skeleton Gal Gadot. Haven't seen the chick who'll be playing Supergirtl but she's probably a lot better than this talentless actress of Fast & Furious that uses her body as bait.



Clydefrosch said:


> its not like netflix just magically makes everything better. they did one superhero show so far. lets wait what happens when they've done some more


 
Well, double post I guess but here goes; most Netflix-produced shows are fantastic except for Arrested Development "Season 4". Now that's something that should have never been made.

I demand to have the real Lindsay and George Michael back, those are just ugly clones! x_x


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2015)

I believe the main reason I'm not watching this is because of the looks of costume. It doesn't even look something like that of the New 52. No yellow on the shield? Pfft. Heck it doesn't look anything near the Pre 52 version of Supergirl. Although my mind on the show may change after 5 episodes, I still can't accept the fact that they can't make anything faithful to the comics. Okay, Constantine is faithful to the comics but they just had to cancel it. I'm slowly losing faith in these comic book adaptions. Maybe I should just go back to my little corner in my room and read comics.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 16, 2015)

Superman, now with more hot chicks. I'm definitely going to watch this when it comes out.


----------



## SammyPoke (May 17, 2015)

I use to have this as my part time job. . .


----------



## Cyan (May 17, 2015)

why did they made her stupid?
and powerless ?
and not the same actress 

The story is placed after smallville, or it's based on the movie(s)?

In Smallville, when kara was there she was powerful from the start and not full of manners.
supergirl seems to be placed after smallville (or at least, after the house emblem on superman costume which happened at the end of the series only.)
kara seems to have a fully different personality now. like if she never met her cousin.

Well, I'll watch the beginning, could still be interesting.
Maybe smallville actors will be present for some crossover.


in the meantime, I've heard a lot of good about The flash, I guess I have a season to catch.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 18, 2015)

Cyan said:


> why did they made her stupid?
> and powerless ?
> and not the same actress
> 
> ...


 
this is completely unrelated to smallville.


----------



## endoverend (May 18, 2015)

jesus christ, who cut the fucking cheese on this one

of course, all superhero tv show trailers look cheesy at first because whoever makes trailers sucks.


----------



## Cyan (May 18, 2015)

soulx said:


> this is completely unrelated to smallville.


ahh, thanks for the info.
I wasn't sure if it was related but they wanted to change things, or if it was completely different.

well, I'll watch it as an entirely new serie then.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 18, 2015)

why couldn't it have been krypto? he's always been much more interesting than kara


----------



## Depravo (May 22, 2015)

The pilot episode has been leaked online. It's out there if you know where to look.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 22, 2015)

Depravo said:


> The pilot episode has been leaked online. It's out there if you know where to look.


Thanks for the heads up!

Supergirl is at **snip**, and elsewhere too. It's out there.


----------



## KingVamp (May 23, 2015)

Flame said:


> tell me supergirl do you bleed?





Hyro-Sama said:


> Can't wait for Batgirl v Supergirl: Dawn of Boners porn spin-off.


Considering Arrow has Batman villains, may as well be Green Arrow VS Supergirl.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 23, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Considering Arrow has Batman villains, may as well be Green Arrow VS Supergirl.


Arrow without Felicity and romance triangles? That'd be freaking awesome!


----------



## KingVamp (May 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I believe the main reason I'm not watching this is because of the looks of costume. It doesn't even look something like that of the New 52. No yellow on the shield? Pfft. Heck it doesn't look anything near the Pre 52 version of Supergirl.


They could always change the costume as many times as they want.




WiiCube_2013 said:


> Arrow without Felicity and romance triangles? That'd be freaking awesome!


Meant to post this early, I don't think Olicity and Lauryssa are that bad, especially towards the overall show. Same as Iris and Barry.

Watched it.



Spoiler



For Superwoman vs Supergirl, they could have simple say she looks younger. I'm disappointed how she beat her first super villain. Wish the "I'm helpless!" moment wasn't there, but as long as they turned down the cheesiness and feminism cliches, I think the show will be alright.


----------



## endoverend (May 23, 2015)

Just watched the pilot, and to be honest it was pretty cringeworthy most of the way through. Talk about a bad choice for the main actress, I don't think I could stand watching an entire season of a show starring her. The plot wasn't all that bad but the lines were cheesy as hell, as well as the acting in general.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 23, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Just watched the pilot, and to be honest it was pretty cringeworthy most of the way through. Talk about a bad choice for the main actress, I don't think I could stand watching an entire season of a show starring her. The plot wasn't all that bad but the lines were cheesy as hell, as well as the acting in general.


Firstly, you're awesome for being a fellow Twenty-One Pilots fan. Secondly, I agree. I'm gonna give it a few more episodes in the hopes that the acting and writing might improve. If not, I'll just have to sit this one out.


----------



## dimmidice (May 23, 2015)

saw the pilot too, i agree with the two above posters.
the main actress just doesn't really work for me. i can't put my finger on why but she just doesn't look like supergirl. she looks like a nerd, which is okay when she's kara . but when she's supergirl she should look hot, athletic, radiant, pretty. as supergirl she should look like a goddess basically, just like how superman looks like a god too. but even as supergirl she just looks weak, nerdy, flawed, without any sort of power coming from her.

the writing was just awful. way too much information dumped in one episode without fleshing it out. and some of the lines are ridiculous.

government agent upon seeing supergirl get her ass kicked

>she's too weak

supergirls sister

> why cause she's a girl?

just awful. i was getting a tumblrina vibe the entire time.

should've gotten laura vandervoort haha. she was an awesome supergirl in smallville.


----------



## Sunny_lovely (May 23, 2015)

THe real question will there be superman appearance?
I mean there should be


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 23, 2015)

I was watching the pilot yesterday but it was so boring that I fell asleep. Got to finish it today.

It's a damn shame it's not CW who's handling this show because they're definitely better than CBS.


----------



## KingVamp (May 23, 2015)

I don't think the main actress is bad. I think it just the lines they gave her. That and Supergirl is just starting off. She had no training or barely any experience.



Sunny_lovely said:


> THe real question will there be superman appearance?
> I mean there should be


Unless they are planning another Superman show to connect to this one, probably not for while, if at all. Other than no face cameos and references.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 23, 2015)

Watched it all and meh, it's okay. It had some feminist, gay and Jew references threw in for 'comedy' but it just made it corny and cheesy.

6/10

I won't be watching the rest when it airs.

Btw, guess they couldn't get Henry Cavill to play Superman but instead just show some dude as Supes without speaking or talking to her.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 23, 2015)

I just watched it again to see if it got any better and I think I figured out why I didn't care for it. I mean the main actress is weak (or at least the director who told her she did fine is wrong), the lines are cringeworthy too often (I mean some is okay,  but jeez), and too much was explored in the pilot (Krypton, parents, step parents, prison, agency,  job, multiple love interests, establishing her role in the city, multiple badies, her sister's big secret already revealed, etc., etc.). All of these things make the pilot weak, but the main thing that hurts it for me is the overload of feminist propaganda. I mean, I get it, she is a woman and she is strong. That can easily be shown without men putting her down all day in a cliche way that is becoming rapidly more nonexistent in American culture today. I want to watch a super hero show, not a weekly "women are people too" speech. [/semi rant]


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 24, 2015)

Seeing how they're pushing the feminist agenda on this pilot episode they either have to rework it or cancel because it's just a bunch of horseshit, like for real.


----------



## KingVamp (May 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they're going to turn down and hopefully get rid of the feminist cliches. It simply not needed and it makes the show too cheesy. It is not what the show should be about.


----------



## DjoeN (May 27, 2015)

Watched the pilot, it's not that bad, but indeed to much information in the pilot, the should have been more mysterious.
I'll watch a few episodes when they get out, but i just hope it doesn't turn out of more flash/arrow sheesy show.
About her? well i hope she grows fast in the next episode or there are already new auditions busy for a new replacement (hé, they did it with the original pilot of The Big Bang Theory afterall, replacing the girl  (that episode was never aired, but it was also leaked))


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 29, 2015)

I liked it but like everyone already said, the pro-feminist undertones were a bit too heavy-handed. Not to mention the whole "Superman meant to give you this", "Your brother wanted you to know this" gets a little tiring since they're not (and can't) show the big guy.


----------



## Cyan (May 29, 2015)

maybe it's an experimental pilot, it's leaked to get people impression and change it for official release in November !

/wake up


----------



## Depravo (May 29, 2015)

I have a feeling this is not the finished version that will be aired. The pacing seemed far too hurried.


----------



## Cyan (May 29, 2015)

When I watched it I was disappointed because all interesting moments were already spoiled by the 5 min preview video   
no surprise at all. they are going fast paced with the leaked one but also fast to preview everything before release.


----------



## Nanaze (Jun 1, 2015)

The prison thingy is pretty convenient. Unlimited access to bad guys, yay.
I hope the girl will grow up throughout the season.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 1, 2015)

AaronUzumaki said:


> and too much was explored in the pilot (Krypton, parents, step parents, prison, agency, job, multiple love interests, establishing her role in the city, multiple badies, her sister's big secret already revealed, etc., etc.).


spot on. they could've done an entire season with all of those plot elements if timed properly.


----------



## mercuryshadow09 (Jun 1, 2015)

XDel said:


> These Superhero TV shows are for fans of Thirtysomething, and not really aimed towards hard core, old school comic readers. I'm going to pass... on all of them.



No truer statement has ever been uttered! The Supergirl pilot was bad!



Cyan said:


> maybe it's an experimental pilot, it's leaked to get people impression and change it for official release in November !
> 
> /wake up



Because you show the crappiest possible show to gauge peoples interest? Here's a Polystation to see what you think of our upcoming console,it plays all the latest gen shitvelware just like cheesy nineties flash games that make you want to gouge your eyes out, let us know what you think and we'll link you to the 36 hour update that will break your wifi and internet! That's not really how you sell a show!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 1, 2015)

XDel said:


> These Superhero TV shows are for fans of Thirtysomething, and not really aimed towards hard core, old school comic readers. I'm going to pass... on all of them.


You obviously did not watch this pile of trash because if you did you'd figure out the target audience'll be teen girls than anyone else.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Watched the pilot, it's not that bad, but indeed to much information in the pilot, the should have been more mysterious.
> I'll watch a few episodes when they get out, but i just hope it doesn't turn out of more flash/arrow sheesy show.


I rather it be more Flash and Arrow than this feminist stuff.



soulx said:


> I liked it but like everyone already said, the pro-feminist undertones were a bit too heavy-handed. Not to mention the whole "Superman meant to give you this", "Your brother wanted you to know this" gets a little tiring since they're not (and can't) show the big guy.


The feminist undertones wasn't needed at all. It like if they put "MRA" undertones in Flash and Arrow. 
I am pretty sure they wouldn't even mention that much and pretend he doesn't exist for most episodes, so
It isn't that bothering. Who knows, maybe this will lead into another Superman series. Even more crossovers! Hopefully less "serious" than the Man of Steel movie. Also, aren't they cousins?


----------



## dimmidice (Oct 27, 2015)

Depravo said:


> I have a feeling this is not the finished version that will be aired. The pacing seemed far too hurried.


the pilot properly aired now. seemed to be the exact same episode. so personally i won't be bothering to watch future episodes.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 27, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing, so thank you for confirming they didn't change a thing.
I'll still watch the second one, just to see where it's going. But I guess I'll keep Arrow/Flash as my season's hero series.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 1, 2015)

Lots of "Stock" footage in the first episode and it gave me the Power Rangers vibe. Overall I felt that a lot was crammed into the first episode and some "reveals" could have been saved for episode two or three. Overall I will watch until episode 4 and if it sucks by then, I give up.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 1, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Power Rangers vibe


Ahah, that's right! with the organization deploying the heroes on enemies attack, all the explosions etc.

yeah, too much info were provided on the first episode. usually the "secret" is released to the best friend (and more people) in the later seasons.
we will see if there are still place for secrets and mysteries.

Would Flash and arrow meet supergirl ? they are all DC comics broadcasted at the same time, everything's possible.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

Cyan said:


> Ahah, that's right! with the organization deploying the heroes on enemies attack, all the explosions etc.
> 
> yeah, too much info were provided on the first episode. usually the "secret" is released to the best friend (and more people) in the later seasons.
> we will see if there are still place for secrets and mysteries.
> ...


A crossover is possible although IIRC, the producers of Supergirl don't want it to happen as of now.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 1, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> A crossover is possible although IIRC, the producers of Supergirl don't want it to happen as of now.



Also consider the fact that sadly none of these TV DC heroes will be the movie versions. I doubt there will be crossovers. At least Agents of Shield is directly tied to the damn movies. Seriously, DC comics needs to get with the times and shape up.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Also consider the fact that sadly none of these TV DC heroes will be the movie versions. I doubt there will be crossovers. At least Agents of Shield is directly tied to the damn movies. Seriously, DC comics needs to get with the times and shape up.


There is a chance for a crossover between the movies and the TV series. Perhaps using the multi verse plot could bridge the moves and the series


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 10, 2015)

i've watched both episode 2 & 3 just because i was bored and they're slightly better. still some cringey lines, bad acting and really cliched. but still a bit better.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 10, 2015)

They've been pretty bad so far.  At least 5 times an episode someone compares her to Superman, and it's really really old.

The Homeland comment at the end of this last episode was funny.  I had to rewind to make sure I hadn't misheard, but apparently Kara and Alex enjoy watching Homeland together. I wonder what Alex thinks of her little sister's topless scene.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 10, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> They've been pretty bad so far.  At least 5 times an episode someone compares her to Superman, and it's really really old.


totally agreed. it just doesn't work not having superman available as a character but still getting mentioned constantly.

what i dont get is why didn't they just write superman out of the show? headlines in the pilot "superman missing!" which inspires kara to step up to fill his shoes. instead he's supposedly flying around but never shows up which makes no sense at all.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 10, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> totally agreed. it just doesn't work not having superman available as a character but still getting mentioned constantly.
> 
> what i dont get is why didn't they just write superman out of the show? headlines in the pilot "superman missing!" which inspires kara to step up to fill his shoes. instead he's supposedly flying around but never shows up which makes no sense at all.


I believe someone else put it "Too much Superman, but no Superman".  He's mentioned constantly, and sometimes even seen, but he's not a character.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 10, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I believe someone else put it "Too much Superman, but no Superman".  He's mentioned constantly, and sometimes even seen, but he's not a character.


that's a great phrase for it. he really needs to either be gone completely or be an actual character. a mentor type character would make the most sense. hell he could even lose his powers and then become her mentor. 

one small detail that annoys me. why the hell are her eye lasers blue?


----------



## emigre (Nov 12, 2015)

It needs to be said, Melissa Benoit is adorable.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 19, 2015)

superman has bigger fish to fry. even in the comics, he rarely shows up to help green arrow or the flash in their cities, unless its a JL book.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 15, 2015)

i was bored and decided to watch some more eps. its actually getting ok. not great but okay.


----------

